# The Sets



## Rob Broad (Aug 29, 2004)

This question is to all the seniors on the panel.  What is the signifigance of the sets?  More so why a 1 and a 2.  finally, who does not use a 1 and a 2 and why?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 30, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> What is the significance of the  sets?


 Mr. Parker has divided the forms into 3 categories..... Short & Long 1 & 2 are considered the Dictionaries to the System, Short 3 and beyond are considered the Encyclopedias to the System, and all the sets are considered the Appendices to the System.

  Dictionaries define movement.
  Encyclopedia explain  movement.
  Appendices give further detailed information on specific  topics.

  If you examine the Basics "categories" to the System Mr. Parker  left us, you'll find  .......

*Stances
 Blocks
 Parries
 Punches
 Strikes
 Finger  Techniques
 Kicks
 Foot Maneuvers*

_*Now  examine the Sets he  left.......*_

*Blocks*
  Appendices = Stance  Set 1 & 2 

*Blocks & Parries*
  Appendices =  Blocking Set 1 & 2

*Punches & Strikes
*Appendices  = Striking Set 1 & 2

*Finger Techniques*
  Appendices = Finger  Set 1 & 2

*Kicks*
  Appendices = Kicking Set 1 &  2

  Foot maneuvers are involved in all of the forms and sets.....

  I  find it interesting, how 'bout you?  Hmmmm



			
				Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Why a 1  and a 2?


  A Beginning and Advanced .... 



			
				Rob  Broad said:
			
		

> Who does not use a 1 and a 2 and why?


  That would be  for all those that do not use them to answer.  
 I personally use them all.

  :asian:


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 30, 2004)

I owuld to see what the other seniors have to say about the sets.


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 30, 2004)

... and Club Set, 2 Man Set (not Mass Attacks), Staff Set, etc.?

 -Michael


----------

